# Larimoure Dam ?????



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm heading out to Larimoure Dam on Saturday and Sunday with a buddy and I'm wondering if anyones been out there lately?
I haven't been to larimoure in quite a while and just wondering if the ifsh are biting?
Anyone heading out there this weekend?
Thanks for the help 
:beer:


----------

